#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  admissions in NIT

## akkhan

I have obtained 217 marks in JEE Mains and 93.6% marks in cbse boards.
Which NIT's will I be able to get with these scores?





  Similar Threads: Uptu MCA Admissions What topics Most in MBA Admissions? AIEEE 2012 Admissions - The Complete Guide to AIEEE 2012 Engineering Admissions! admissions VIT 2011 Admissions - VIT 2011 Brochure for admissions

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> I have obtained 217 marks in JEE Mains and 93.6% marks in cbse boards.
> Which NIT's will I be able to get with these scores?


Your rank would be around 8000..... Firstly just tel me your home state??

----------


## sairah

i have got 112 in jee n 92% in boards... i am frm jalandhar... can i get in nit jalandhar???

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Your rank would be around 8000..... Firstly just tel me your home state??


Sir, I got 166 in jee mains and 87.8% in cbse, OBC category and home state is Chandigarh.
*Can u plz tell me best possible option for me preferably near my home state like NIT Jallandar,Delhi,Kurukshetra,Thapar,etc.
My preferance is mech.>ece>cs................

Sir PLZZZ Repllllyyyyyyyyyy...............  I m tensed!!!!!!   :(sweat):  :(sweat):

----------


## ranaJency

Sir,
I have got 103 in JEE Main & 88 % (percentage) that is 99.09 percentile 
I belong to OBC category.. in Gujarat state

so plzz tell can I get admission in NIT, Surat?? :(:

----------


## Era Gill

> i have got 112 in jee n 92% in boards... i am frm jalandhar... can i get in nit jalandhar???


Your rank would be under 30000..... u have few chances to get nit jalandhar so take private colgs as a option  :): 

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------




> Sir, I got 166 in jee mains and 87.8% in cbse, OBC category and home state is Chandigarh.
> *Can u plz tell me best possible option for me preferably near my home state like NIT Jallandar,Delhi,Kurukshetra,Thapar,etc.
> My preferance is mech.>ece>cs................
> 
> Sir PLZZZ Repllllyyyyyyyyyy...............  I m tensed!!!!!!


Your rank will be approx 20000.... u can get civil in nit jalandhar  :): 

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




> Sir,
> I have got 103 in JEE Main & 88 % (percentage) that is 99.09 percentile 
> I belong to OBC category.. in Gujarat state
> 
> so plzz tell can I get admission in NIT, Surat??


Your rank will be around 30000.... because of your category quota u have fair chances to get nit surat... All the very best  :):

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Your rank will be approx 20000.... u can get civil in nit jalandhar


Thanks for reply :(bow):  i m aiming for mech. can i get it in nit jalandhar 
I hv punjab quota for Thapar as my mother works in punjab govt. office So if i get mech there shud i go for it or take nit jalandar civil
PLZ suggest BEST...... :(:

----------


## Ankur134

_Hi i am getting 161 marks in Jee main And 92.6% in cbse boards.. im from Chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niits?_
General category...
what options do i have?? if niits? then wat branch cud i get? i live in chandigarh.. but i dont mind studying anywhere in india as far as my career is concerned...
i m really stressed iif i wud get a gud branch + niit...
Plz do answer.. thanks

----------


## Era Gill

> Thanks for reply i m aiming for mech. can i get it in nit jalandhar 
> I hv punjab quota for Thapar as my mother works in punjab govt. office So if i get mech there shud i go for it or take nit jalandar civil
> PLZ suggest BEST......


Nit jalandhar is much better option than thaper  :):

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Nit jalandhar is much better option than thaper


Thanks for reply......... :(bow): 
When I see Ranking Of Best Engineering Colleges in INDIA i hardly see any NIT being mention but name of THAPAR does appear! Is their any reason?
Many like u suggest NITs "much better option" than others? Its totally confusing!    :S:   :(whew):

----------


## ranaJency

thank u for reply , i have been consoled  :): 

can u plzz tell me, if i can get in Computr/Electrical branch in NIT, Surat??? :(yawn): 

plzz resolve my query  :(:

----------


## Era Gill

> Thanks for reply.........
> When I see Ranking Of Best Engineering Colleges in INDIA i hardly see any NIT being mention but name of THAPAR does appear! Is their any reason?
> Many like u suggest NITs "much better option" than others? Its totally confusing!


Thaper no doubt is a good colg but nits are always good and rankings are always different for every site. There are many colgs mentioned in many sites are actually not that much good but they ranked them high bcoz of facilities and all.. So don't think twice and just go for nit... Genuinely nit jalandhar is a good nit  :):

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Thaper no doubt is a good colg but nits are always good and rankings are always different for every site. There are many colgs mentioned in many sites are actually not that much good but they ranked them high bcoz of facilities and all.. So don't think twice and just go for nit... Genuinely nit jalandhar is a good nit


Thank u very very much .....  :(happy): 

I saw cut-off of NIT Kurukshetra I think thier also i can get chem. or___?___ 
Shud I consider it also..... coz i read nit kuruk. is better than nit jalandhar?

----------


## ranaJency

[QUOTE=Era Gill;74957]Your rank would be under 30000..... u have few chances to get nit jalandhar so take private colgs as a option  :):  ---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------    Thank u 4 reply.. i have been consoled.. can u plzz tell me if i can get in Computr/Electrical branch in NIT, Surat?? plzz clarify it...

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Thaper no doubt is a good colg but nits are always good and rankings are always different for every site. There are many colgs mentioned in many sites are actually not that much good but they ranked them high bcoz of facilities and all.. So don't think twice and just go for nit... Genuinely nit jalandhar is a good nit


Thank u very very much....... :(happy): 

I saw cut-off of NIT kurukshetra and their also ifeel i can get something(chem. or __?__) shud i also consider it? coz i read nit kurukshetra is better than nit jalandhar?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

[QUOTE=ranaJency;75139]


> Your rank would be under 30000..... u have few chances to get nit jalandhar so take private colgs as a option  ---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------    Thank u 4 reply.. i have been consoled.. can u plzz tell me if i can get in Computr/Electrical branch in NIT, Surat?? plzz clarify it...


U can't get any branch with this rank.....

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Thaper no doubt is a good colg but nits are always  good and rankings are always different for every site. There are many  colgs mentioned in many sites are actually not that much good but they  ranked them high bcoz of facilities and all.. So don't think twice and  just go for nit... Genuinely nit jalandhar is a good nit


Thank u very very much.......

I saw cut-off of NIT kurukshetra and their also ifeel i can get  something(chem. or __?__) shud i also consider it? coz i read nit  kurukshetra is better than nit jalandhar? Is it correct?

----------


## Ankur134

161 marks in jee main
92.6% in cbse boards
general category
i m from chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niit? and then which branch???

----------


## Shreya singh

> Thank u very very much.......
> 
> I saw cut-off of NIT kurukshetra and their also ifeel i can get  something(chem. or __?__) shud i also consider it? coz i read nit  kurukshetra is better than nit jalandhar? Is it correct?


Yes nit kurukshetra is much better than nit jalandhr but if u wanna go for chemical branch in future also then only go for it otherwise nit jalandhr is also a good nit  :):

----------


## aditandadit

My obc category rank is 4456 can i get 'cs' or 'information tech'at any top nit say warangal , allahbad, suratkal or at iiit allahbad , dtu , nsit etc
what should be my priority 
is cs at nit kurukshetra which im sure i'll get (home state) any good ??
please reply 
great dilemma

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> My obc category rank is 4456 can i get 'cs' or 'information tech'at any top nit say warangal , allahbad, suratkal or at iiit allahbad , dtu , nsit etc
> what should be my priority 
> is cs at nit kurukshetra which im sure i'll get (home state) any good ??
> please reply 
> great dilemma


All India Rank ??

----------

